# Correspondance from IRS



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

I submitted my streamlined forms back in January for 2007 to 2012, plus my regular 2013 submission, all via a tax expert. However, I have still heard nothing from the IRS.

I understand that very often, as far as the IRS are concerned, no news is good news, but I wanted to double-check if this was the case, or should I get a transcript, which is something I have heard about.

If I should get a transcript, how does one acquire one and does it cost anything?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can get a tax transcript, and you can find out more about ordering one at the IRS's Web site. Often you can apply to get a tax transcript online if you know (or remember) a few basic details about your last tax filing.

There's no charge to obtain a tax transcript.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for that. I will look into that.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, it wouldn't let me get a transcript online. Kept saying that the details I had submitted didn't match the information they had on file, which was a little worrying.

Anyway, I've requested one by post. It should arrive in 5-10 days apparently.


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

You are correct that this is a "no news is good news" situation. 

And don't be surprised if that transcript doesn't yet reflect the streamlined filings--things can take a while to percolate through the system.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

StewartPatton said:


> You are correct that this is a "no news is good news" situation.
> 
> And don't be surprised if that transcript doesn't yet reflect the streamlined filings--things can take a while to percolate through the system.


Ah, maybe that's why the online system couldn't find my details, perhaps.

Anyway, it's been two weeks and no sign of my transcript yet.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

I got my transcript in the post today.


----------



## someNri (Jun 12, 2014)

mighty_tim,
Does the streamlined allow for filing/correcting more than three years? I thought the instructions said only last three years for which due dates have passed.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi

What I did was file three years of tax returns (2010 to 2012) and then six years of FBARS (2007 to 2012), plus the streamlined questionnaire, which is what is required. Though I suppose you could file more years back if you wanted.

As an aside, I subsequently filed my 2013 return & FBAR as per normal this year, and it was for that which I got the transcript. I haven't gotten a transcript for my streamlined application, though I can't remember if I asked for one. 

Since receiving my transcript, I've still been unable to log into the IRS system and setup an account, since the details they have for me differ to what I've been putting in, which I don't understand. Weird thing was, when I got the transcript, it had my correct address, but instead of UNITED KINGDOM, it had OTHER COUNTRY. No wonder it took a while to reach me

Anyone else had issues with setting up an account on the IRS system in order to obtain a transcript?


----------



## jbr439 (Nov 17, 2013)

someNri said:


> mighty_tim,
> Does the streamlined allow for filing/correcting more than three years? I thought the instructions said only last three years for which due dates have passed.


Yes, you can file more than 3 years.

See the comments section of: 
Details on new IRS streamlined relief for Americans in Canada - 02/09/2012

Excerpt:
"Dear TBD: We have done 5 years under the Streamlined a number of times. We have been told by IRS agents that they have no problem with this approach, and it will not lead to additional penalties, audit, or other enforcement. Their view is that since you're meeting the program's requirements, there's no evil in an additional 2 years. Keep in mind, we've received nothing in writing to this effect."​


----------



## jbr439 (Nov 17, 2013)

I should add that the above referred to filing, not correcting.


----------

